# Buy new handlebars or re-chrome original 1947 Columbia bars?



## donhaller (Jan 24, 2015)

Subject says it all.  I'm new here. I got the bug to re-do an old bike and fell in love with a 1947 Columbia Superb. It has no fenders or chain guard and a tank from an earlier bike, but I'm gonna re-do it for a beach cruiser. Should I buy a new set of handle bars from eBay retailer or get the originals re-chromed when I send in the cranks, head-set and other stuff.

Also, should I rechrome the headset hardware (nuts etc.) or just wire wheel them?

Thanks - this is my first post!

Don - in Chesapeake Beach, MD


----------



## rollfaster (Jan 24, 2015)

My opinion is if your going to do a high end resto you'll want to do a rechrome of high quality. If it's just going to be an original rider just find some bars with decent chrome enough to match the patina of the bike. The choice is up to you entirely. Rob.


----------



## frankster41 (Jan 24, 2015)

I would just use fine steel wool with light oil to clean. When you see what Chrome Plating costs you will probably wreck your shorts!!!!


----------



## eeapo (Jan 24, 2015)

If you do decide to clean it up use 0000 STEEL WOOL and BARS KEEPERS FRIEND its a stainless steel cleaner works really good. Look at my post 
(TITLED, COLUMBIA TANDEM) just above yours to see how well it cleans.


----------



## rustjunkie (Jan 24, 2015)

I've had great results recently with chrome and cad plated parts soaked in Evaporust...thanks AJ!


----------



## donhaller (Jan 29, 2015)

eeapo said:


> If you do decide to clean it up use 0000 STEEL WOOL and BARS KEEPERS FRIEND its a stainless steel cleaner works really good. Look at my post
> (TITLED, COLUMBIA TANDEM) just above yours to see how well it cleans.




You did that with BarKeepers Friend and 0000 steel wool? Awesome work. I use BKF all the time as I'm also a home brewer and have lots of SS to clean.
I'll have to give this a shot. Thanks for the tip


----------

